# 3D Programm für Waffen



## Helo223 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
 ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein Programm gibt womit man Waffen in 3D  selber modellieren kann?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Juni 2010)

Das kann man mit nahezu jedem beliebigen 3D-Modellierungs-Programm machen. Also z.B. Blender, 3ds Max, Cinema 4D, Maya, Milkshape 3D und wie sie alle heißen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## CPoly (18. Juni 2010)

Ich wüsste kein 3D-Modell-Programm, mit welchem man keine Waffen erstellen kann.
Also hier mal ein paar Programme, die mir so einfallen
Blender 3D, Milkshape, XSI Mod Tool, Maya 3D, 3DS Max, Cinema 4D und viele viele mehr.


----------



## helo223 (18. Juni 2010)

Ok thx for help! ^^ )))


----------



## Helo223 (19. Juni 2010)

kÖNNTET ihr mir noch sagen ob ihr eins kennt das kostenlos ist


----------



## CPoly (19. Juni 2010)

Sowohl Matthias als auch ich haben als erstes Blender genannt, welches kostenlos und open source ist. Außerdem kann es ohne weiteres mit kommerziellen Produkten mithalten. Zudem werden praktisch alle Betriebssysteme untersützt.
Außerdem kannst du dir folgende Liste mal ansehen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_3D_computer_graphics_software


----------



## Helo223 (19. Juni 2010)

Ok das werde ich mal ausprobieren!! Danke!!


----------



## oneof6 (2. Juli 2010)

Falls Dir Blender Kopfschmerzen bereitet, versuch' mal Wings3D. Damit hab' ich anfänglich mehr erfolg gehabt als mit Blender. Allerdings ist Blender wirklich extrem gut!!


----------



## kalterjava (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wie wär es mit dem tollen True Space 7?
http://www.caligari.com/store/trueSpace/default.asp?SubCate=S2truespace&Cate=Store
Wenn du auf Icon-basierte Bedienung stehst, kannst du damit sicher erfolgreich sein.
Truespace kostete früher über 500$ und ist jetzt for free.

Denke die Ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen 
http://www.caligari.com/products/trueSpace/ts75/Brochure/userinterface.asp?Cate=BUserInterface
http://www.caligari.com/Products/trueSpace/tS75/brochure/intro.asp

Ist aber auch  nicht einfach zu bedienen.

Viele Grüße
kalterjava


----------

